# No Tilt



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

One of the limitations of a FEL.
Can't be tilted up or down on one side / end like a front dirt blade.
A rear blade has this same short coming.
Anyone have a solution to overcome this problem?
I need to slope the dirt away from the foundation walls of 2 buildings.
I need to drive the tractor along side of the walls not out away from them because of ditches being to close to the walls.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Would something like a top-n-tilt system work for you?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a better descrition of what I am talking about. I believe this particular picture shows the tnt mounted on a compact Kubota.

<img src="http://ccmachinery.com/images/TNT.JPG">

Carter & Carter Machinery carry this kits and I am sure you may be able to find some other dealers who do as well.

CARTER & CARTER MACHINERY, INC.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I have a Woods RB72 and it has a tilt feature that might work. It makes the blade tilt or float about 15 degrees from level. Works good for road crown.
You would have to adjust manually your side links for more precise angles I guess. Or do a Mod and make it a screw type fine adjust. 
Heres a link to Woods that shows a picture and details. 

WOODS


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I was thinking of something like a clamp on adjustable plate or edge 
added to the FEL bucket edge.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Do you not have adjustable lift links on the rear (at least one side)?? That will angle your blade Straight or box!!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Do you not have adjustable lift links on the rear (at least one side)?? That will angle your blade Straight or box!! *


**********
Yeah but I don't want to buy another implement so instead was investigating the idea of some sort of modification to the FEL bucket to accomplish the task.


----------

